# FR: Soyons galant



## LFitzmaur

Does "soyons" always mean "Let us?" 

Here the context: A handwritten letter circa 1900. The letter writer invites a friend to stay with her and her family in their Rome apartment while she vacations there in the spring. She questions his motives:

Elle ne savait pas que Robert venait. Pendant presqu’une semaine il n’en a pas parlé – mais n’ai-je pas bien fait de le dire ? Je présume qu’il voulait en faire un mystère comme avec Farnboro' – ça ne vas pas. De tout ceci il me semble qu’il désire venir ou bien (a) parce que je lui plais, et il ne me le cache pas, ou bien (b) parce qu’il se dit : je serai mieux logé là qu’à l’hôtel, *soyons galant* elle m’invitera. 

She didn’t know Robert was coming. For almost a full week he didn’t mention it – but was I wrong to mention it to her? I guess he wanted to keep it secret like with Farnboro' – this is not good.  From all of this I gather that he wants to come either because _(a)_ he likes me and doesn’t care to hide it from me or _(b)_ he is telling himself: _“I will be better housed there than in a hotel. *Let us be courteous* she will invite me._” Or could it translate as* "Being courteous* she will invite me?"

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## janpol

Je comprends : "Si je suis galant (avec elle), elle m'invitera, (je dois donc me montrer galant)."
On emploie souvent la 1ère personne du pluriel plutôt que la 2è du singulier quand on se donne des ordres à l'impératif sans doute parce que "nous" inclut "je" alors que "tu" l'exclut. Si l'on dit "Sois galant", c'est comme si l'on parlait à une tierce personne).
A mon avis, la syntaxe de "being courteous, she...." est incorrecte.


----------



## OLN

Janpol a tout a fait raison. 

Ne pas oublier que _nous_ au singulier signifie _je_. 
_Soyons + adjectif_ est une façon de se raisonner. On pourrait s'apostropher soi-même en disant _Sois galant,_  mais on s'adresserait alors à soi-même comme à une autre personne. 

"Being courteous she will invite me?" (= étant galante, elle m'invitera) ne va pas : _being_ a pour sujet _she_ alors que dans la phrase, _soyons_ s'adresse nécessairement à lui-même, d'où _galant_ au masculin singulier. 

Le sens est : _Soyons galant* et* elle m'invitera._(il manque la virgule)
I must be courteous and she will invite me to stay.


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec OLN.   

Pour garder _beeing_, il faudrait dire :  _*If I'm *beeing courteous, she will... _


----------



## Mauricet

> Does "soyons" always mean "Let us?"


Quand l'impératif s'adresse à soi-même, ne dit-on pas _let *me*_ ... ? _Let me be courteous (?), she'll invite me._


----------



## OLN

_Let me be courteous _: s'adresse-t-on vraiment à soi-même ?  
Je n'ai pas l'impression que l'impératif à la première pers. du sing. existe plus en anglais qu'en français.

Je me dirais spontanément _Be courteous and she will ...,_ comme si je me dédoublais.

Peut-on peut-être employer le subj. anglais ? 
Loin de moi de savoir comment ou si ça tient debout !


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

In English and French, the subject in the example is* not* the one indicated by the structure "soyons" e.g. So*is *gentil,* elle *va l'apprécier = if* you a*re kind,* she *will appreciate that.
Soy*ons *réalistes,* il *ne va pas faire ça pour* nous.*
Be courteous means "you" not "we". (you) Be courteous and it will get you a long way. Soyons is let *us* ... because it will help* our *cause. Soy*ons* calme, et il partira bientôt sans* nous* agresser.
It also reads oddly - are there two women involved or does the Rome woman refer to herself as "elle" as well as using "je"?    confused.com 

I think the letter writer is pronoun dyslexic!!!


----------



## Nicomon

@ Guillaume :  The letter was written circa 1900, and this form may be less common in 2015, but the letter writer is not pronoun dyslexic.   

You have to read janpol and OLN's explanations again.   





> *qu’il se dit *: je serai mieux logé là qu’à l’hôtel, soyons galant elle m’invitera.


  means  the man is talking to himself and saying « soyons galant ».   Notice the singular in « galant ».


----------



## OLN

guillaumedemanzac said:


> In English and French, the subject in the example is* not* the one indicated by the structure "soyons"
> e.g. So*is *gentil,* elle *va l'apprécier = if* you a*re kind,* she *will appreciate that.
> Soy*ons *réalistes,* il *ne va pas faire ça pour* nous.*
> Be courteous means "you" not "we". (you) Be courteous and it will get you a long way. Soyons is let *us* ... because it will help* our *cause.


There are two clauses: one with _être_ in the imperative mood (the subject _nous_ is included in the verb), the other one with _inviter_ in the indicative mood, whose subject is _elle_. 

None of your examples seem to illustrate _soyons_ addressing *oneself *(je), which we are discussing here.


> Soyons calm*e*, et il partira bientôt sans nous agresser.


 OK, now you're using the singular form . Since the singular _nous_ is rather uncommon in conversational language, I would spontaneously tell myself _Restons calme et il va partir sans *m'*agresser_.

What _do_ you suggest?
Is _Let *me* be courteous_ _and she will invite me_ correct? Or is it better to say _Let *us* be courteous and she will invite me_ ?
*______________*



> It also reads oddly - are there two women involved or does the Rome woman refer to herself as "elle" as well as using "je"?  confused.com
> I think the letter writer is pronoun dyslexic!!!


*Il se dit*_ : « Je serai mieux logé là qu’à l’hôtel. Soyons galant [et] elle m’invitera ». _
From what I gather (_*je* lui plais_), the indirect speech would be: _Il se dit qu'il sera ... et que s'il est galant, *je* l'inviterai._

I don't understand this part either: 
"The letter writer invites (present tense) a (male) friend to stay with her and her family in  their Rome apartment (...). She  questions his motives." 

I have no idea *1.-* why some of what follows is in the past tense;
*2.-* how she can write to invite a male friend to stay with her and question his motives as if he had already decided to stay with her  ...and all this in the third person;*
3.-* whom she refers to when she writes _*Elle *ne savait pas que Robert venait _and_ Was I wrong to mention it* to her*? _

« I am writing this invitation to you but she didn't know Robert was coming. Now I gather he wants to come either because he... or because he... » !? 

Fortunately this is not relevant here, just needlessly confusing.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

If I am galant/polite/courteous, she will invite me. 
Let us = soyons.    Let's be polite or we may not be invited again.  (spoken to a friend of yours who is getting aggressive)
Let me be courteous is a request to someone to allow you to be courteous - I can't think of a context for that!!!    It makes little sense ... e.g. Let me be courteous and I will make up for my (previous) rude behaviour.
Let us be courteous/polite and she may invite us again.  

Pronouns are suppose to refer back to the nearest person and this mixture is unfathomable!


----------



## Mauricet

> Let us be courteous/polite and she may invite us again.


Ça, on s'en doute ! Mais _Let us be courteous/polite and she may invite *me* again_ ?? (Pour dire à peu près _Il faut que *je* sois galant, comme ça peut-être elle m'invitera_)


----------



## Nicomon

I'm not sure whether or not   _If I'm being courteous / polite _- as I suggested in post # 5 - would be OK or not.

But assuming that the French could be rephrased as:  _parce qu’il se dit (en lui même) : (Robert), tu seras mieux logé là qu’à l’hôtel, *sois gallant,* elle t’invitera. 

_Then OLN's suggestion in post #7 seems right to my francophone ears.  

_he is telling himself: “(Bob) you will be better housed there than in a hotel. *Be courteous* and she will invite you.”

_


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Agreed, if he's speaking to* himself* he would say : Be nice to her and behave well, be polite and courteous and she will (probably) invite you!: 
But you said "sois" not "soyons".  The translation of* soyons* by* let's *is ok in some situations e.g. Let's be brief, we haven't got time to waste = Soyons bref, nous n'avons pas/ on n'a pas beaucoup de temps. Instead of "Let's", it's better to use the old subjunctive as the French does : Be good and you can have some ice-cream; Be careful or you'll drown.
As soon as you use "Let's" in English the second phrase is "we" not "I" - Let's go down to the pub, we need a good night out after this week's problems.
Let's go to bed, I need an early night.   ---- That is possible but sounds authoratitive/bossy/demanding. Let's change channels, I hate boxing. Let's change channels, we have seen the news already on France 24. The "I" examples would/should be followed by "Can we ..... ?" - because the "Let's" should not be followed by "I want.. x, y, z" but by some suggestion of what is ok for the "us" in "Let's ..."


----------



## janpol

Nous avons vu que les 2 parties de la phrase ne vont pas ensemble (confusion je, elle)
pour corriger, on agit sur la 1ère sans toucher à la 2è : si je suis galant, elle m'invitera
ou bien on agit sur la 2è sans toucher à la 1ère : étant galant, je serai invité par la belle pour les vacances / je recevrai une invitation...


----------



## Itisi

Couldn't 'soyons gallant' mean 'let's court her' (to get an invitation) rather than 'let's be courteous' in the context...?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I'd go with earlier suggestions ('1st' conditional), "If I'm gallant, she'll invite me." (PS, 'ga*l*ant' in FR, 'ga*ll*ant' in EN.)


----------



## OLN

guillaumedemanzac said:


> Agreed, if he's speaking to* himself* (He _is_, that is the point.)he would say : Be nice to her and behave well, be polite and courteous and she will invite you! OK. Thank you!
> 
> But you (Nicomon?) said "sois" not "soyons".
> We could say _sois galant _but with _soyons galant, _French and its singular _nous_ allow us to truly address oneself and not "one's other separate self".
> Isn't that nice?
> 
> The translation of* soyons* by* let's *is ok in some situations e.g. Let's be brief, we haven't got time to waste = Soyons bref, nous n'avons pas/ on n'a pas beaucoup de temps. Instead of "Let's", it's better to use the old subjunctive as the French does : Be good and you can have some ice-cream; Be careful or you'll drown.
> Oh, I would never have guessed this is the EN subjunctive (may you be careful or you'll drown??).
> However, in French we use the imperative. : _Aie confiance, tout ira bien. Mange ta soupe et tu auras du gâteau._
> 
> As soon as you use "Let's" in English the second phrase is "we" not "I". OK. These are easy examples to understand.-
> Let's go down to the pub, we need a good night out after this week's problems.


----------



## Mauricet

Il n'y a pas de première personne du singulier de l'impératif en français. La première personne du *pluriel* en tient lieu pour s'adresser à soi-même, d'où le _soyons courtois_. En anglais, on dit _be courteous_ pour _sois/soyez courtois_ et _let us be courteous_ pour _soyons courtois_, mais seulement s'il s'adresse à un _nous_ (pluriel), pas s'il s'adresse à un _je_. La question de ce fil me semble être celle de l'impératif à la première personne du singulier : _be courteous_ ? _let me be courteous_ ? autre chose ?


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> Il n'y a pas de première personne du singulier de l'impératif en français.


Puisque c'est pareil en anglais, pourquoi aller chercher plus loin que l'équivalent de 'soyons' : let's be ?


----------



## Mauricet

#16 :





> As soon as you use "Let's" in English the second phrase is "we" not "I"


----------



## Itisi

But the second sentence here is in the third person, so where is the problem!


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> But the second sentence here is in the third person, so where is the problem!


  You've lost me there.

The sentence is this :   _Il se dit : je serai mieux logé là qu’à l’hôtel, *soyons galant*, elle *m’*invitera. 
_
Could you really say : _  ...* let's be *courteous and she'll invite *me*?  
_
This is the recurrent question on this thread.
Guillaume is saying no, and as a francophone,  I don't think it's right either.

I maintain - and I'm not the only one - that it is best rewriting first (e.g. as janpol suggested in posts 2 and 15) and then translate.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

@ OLN

Yes, funny and good examples !!!! I was thinking of subjunctive "be" in French - either "sois"  - singular and a command to a junior or "soyons" - both plural and general advice to self *and *a friend  ....... 
e.g. "Sois sage et tu auras une glace!"  or "Soyons discret et personne ne comprendra."

Sois sage , ô ma douleur et tiens-toi plus tranquille,
Tu reclamais le soir, il arrive, le voici;
Une atmosphère obscure enveloppe la ville,
Aux uns portant la paix, aux autres le souci."

Good advice to a young man like yourself : be calm, be self-sufficient and be a survivor!    Why does subjunctive have a slightly patronizing feel to it in English?   and in French ..... ?????


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> _* let's be *courteous and she'll invite *me*?_


Ok, I guess you're right, it should have bothered me...  So 'I will be (whatever)'.  I would probably say, 'Let's be (whatever) and get invited'...


----------



## Mauricet

Guillaume, _sois/soyons_ c'est l'*impératif* du verbe _être_, comme _va/allons_ celui de _aller_, ce n'est pas un subjonctif. Et _soyons galan*t*_ s'adresse à soi-même seulement, pas à _self and a friend_. Comment, en anglais, fait-on pour transcrire un ordre qu'on se donne, dans un monologue intérieur, si ce n'est pas _let me_ ? […]


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Mauricet said:


> Comment, en anglais, fait-on pour transcrire un ordre qu'on se donne, dans un monologue intérieur, si ce n'est pas _let me_ ?



We use the second person singular imperative (although there's no difference between the singular 'you' and the plural 'you') for "to be", as in "Be calm, ain'tt, the change in the format of WR will go smoothly, no need to worry...", as well as _let me (_"Let me think...").


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour, 

Suis-je le seul Francophone au quel cette phrase paraisse bizarre ? Pour moi la logique serait de dire : Soyons galant, elle nous invitera ou sois galant, elle t'invitera ou si je suis galant elle m'invitera. Un nous de modestie suivi d'un me détonne non ?


----------



## Mauricet

Belle tentative de faire disparaître la question, à défaut de résoudre la difficulté (grammaticale) de _soyons + singulier + proposition à la 1ère personne du singulier_ ! Comme je l'ai dit (#21), _soyons_ tient lieu d'impératif 1ère personne singulier (qui n'existe pas) comme le montre le singulier _galan*t*_. Ce n'est pas un _nous de modestie_ (ni _de majesté_). Si _let me be_ a des connotations qui ne conviennent pas, peut-on revenir à _let's be_ ??


----------



## Nicomon

Mais Lacuzon n'est pas le premier à réécrire la phrase initiale (que je trouve bizarre moi aussi), ne serait-ce que pour expliquer le sens. 
 janpol l'a fait dès le post 2 et à nouveau au post 17 et tu l'as fait toi même au post 14, Mauricet. 

Il est impossible de  traduire la phrase initiale sans d'abord la modifier tout en gardant le sens.  
C'est d'ailleurs assez courant en traduction / adaptation. 

S'il est possible (quoique peu courant, il me semble) de faire suivre _soyons _de _m'/me_... (je verrais plus un « nous » de modestie, justement) on a vu qu'on ne peut pas, en anglais, faire suivre un  _Let's be _de _I_/_me_.   Et _let me be _se traduirait grosso modo par _laisse-moi être / permets-moi d'être.  _

Il faudrait dire : _Let's be polite and she'll invite us.   _Mais là, on comprendrait qu'il y a au moins deux personnes et que l'un s'adresse à l'autre. 

Il y a plusieurs solutions possibles (et j'en oublie sûrement) : _It's as if he's saying to himself ...
- I shall be so gallant that she will invite me.
- Be gallant (Robert) and she will invite you.   =  _Même structure que celle du post 29 (ain'tt) 
_- If I'm gallant (with her), she will invite me.

_Vraiment, je ne comprends pas cette insistance à vouloir utiliser la même tournure qu'en français si ça ne fonctionne pas?


----------



## Mauricet

Je ne veux *absolument pas* utiliser en anglais la même tournure qu'en français ! Mais cette tournure, en français, fonctionne : on peut se donner à soi-même un ordre tel que _soyons galant_. Je ne trouve pas ça tellement bizarre, et en tout cas c'est du français correct.

Les traductions que tu proposes me conviennent tout à fait ! J'en ajouterai encore une : _I have to be gallant, she'll invite me_.


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> _I have to be gallant, she'll invite me_.


Ça, ça ne marche pas trop bien...


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Itisi said:


> Ça, ça ne marche pas trop bien...


 I have  to behave like a gentleman or she won't invite me.
I have to be on my best behaviour in order to be invited.  I promise to behave "properly" if she invites me.

The promise has to be now .. but for the future; and I don't see how he is able to show her how good his behaviour can be unless she meets him.
It's more logical to reverse the order to show the future promise.  

I promise to behave "correctly" if I get invited - so he is relying on the girls/girl to tell the Rome lady that he has promised to give her no reason to doubt his gallantry.  Obviously he must have done something last time that makes all of them slightly mistrustful.   In cricket, the law is still that you can be given out for *"ungentlemanly behaviour" *= e.g.  Shane Warne or the Australian captain who told his bowler to bowl the last ball underarm along the ground because a six was needed to win off the last ball -- Australians are not big on "gentlemanly behaviour"!


----------



## Nicomon

@Mauricet :  Ce n'est pas tant « _Soyons galant _» qui me chatouille l'oreille.  

Je sais que cette tournure (pas très courante, quand même) existe.  
 J'ai la même réaction que Lacuzon.  Je trouve curieux de faire suivre cet ordre à la première personne du pluriel de « _et elle m'invitera _». 
C'était peut-être courant quand la lettre a été écrite, cerca 1900, mais en 2015... je trouve ça bizarre.

Perso, si je me donne un ordre à moi-même, je me tutoie.  Comme dans: _Nico, il est temps que tu passes à un autre fil._


----------



## ajparis

People are over-analyzing this. It is just an old-fashioned informal way of talking to one's self as "us." There is an old song, "Lison dormait dans un bocage" where Lison's lover appears (all alone) and finds Lison sleeping. He says to himself, "Réveillons-la, réveillons-la !" Also, comical peasants in 18th-c plays often combined the first person singular plural ("Je ne voulons pas danser," "J'allons faire semblant de bien me divertir" etc. etc.

You shoud keep it an imperative, I think: "Let me try some gallantry...." But why not "Let's"? People talk that way sometimes in English.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Nicomon said:


> @Mauricet :
> _Nico, il est temps que tu passes à un autre fil._



Maybe "Nico, soyons intelligent et bref, il est temps que tu passes à un autre fil."  Soyons sage, nous aussi!


----------

